# Good news - WY Area 94 Antelope hunters



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Again many private landowners in Wyoming's Antelope area #94 (Carter Lease) are allowing antelope hunters access to their private property.

this web story for all the details: 
http://content.govdelivery.com/accounts/WYWGFD/bulletins/cb0eb9

Hats off to the landowners and the Wyoming Game & Fish for putting this together.

.


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

way to go! if only I had a tag this year for that area.


----------

